# My Guitar smaragdina and smaragdina



## Setsuna

Heres 2 videos of my guitars and smaragdinas

Guitar smaragdina vs Guitar smaragdina
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZ6Vn1HUDP8

Guitar smaragdina vs original smaragdina
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDFtpY87fks


----------



## aemaki09

The music in the 2nd video goes really well with the video!

I love the guitars! They are gorgeous


----------



## LadyVictorian

Can your fish possibly get any more stunning than they already are? Gah this summer I totally have to get some from you.


----------



## Setsuna

LadyVictorian said:


> Can your fish possibly get any more stunning than they already are? Gah this summer I totally have to get some from you.


i will surely give you some ^^ also the surprise


----------



## Skyewillow

I started watching the video, got sidetracked, still listened to the music LOL

What's the difference between the guitar and the standard?


----------



## Setsuna

Skyewillow said:


> I started watching the video, got sidetracked, still listened to the music LOL
> 
> What's the difference between the guitar and the standard?


a guitar has stripes on the caudal fin the original dont and they are found if different places


----------



## Skyewillow

Ah, makes sense. I was too distracted by the shininess of them.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

They look nice and healthy Setsuna. Love when the males show off like that. 

Because of your beautiful imbellis I have put my order in for one male from a guy I know who had his pair spawn recently.


----------



## Setsuna

LittleBettaFish said:


> They look nice and healthy Setsuna. Love when the males show off like that.
> 
> Because of your beautiful imbellis I have put my order in for one male from a guy I know who had his pair spawn recently.


lol thanks


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Do you still have any pairs of stiktos or did you sell them? Was looking forward to seeing more pictures/videos of those as they were stunning. We had some come through the wholesaler here and they were not as nice quality (probably hybrid). 

Have you spawned either of these guys yet?


----------



## Setsuna

LittleBettaFish said:


> Do you still have any pairs of stiktos or did you sell them? Was looking forward to seeing more pictures/videos of those as they were stunning. We had some come through the wholesaler here and they were not as nice quality (probably hybrid).
> 
> Have you spawned either of these guys yet?


Yea i still have that pair


----------



## LittleBettaFish

How many splendens complex wilds do you have? From your videos it looks like you have a few?

You are lucky that you are able to get such nice examples of each species. It's sad when you see hybrids being sold under the tag of imbellis and mahachai when they are clearly not pure strains.


----------



## Setsuna

LittleBettaFish said:


> How many splendens complex wilds do you have? From your videos it looks like you have a few?
> 
> You are lucky that you are able to get such nice examples of each species. It's sad when you see hybrids being sold under the tag of imbellis and mahachai when they are clearly not pure strains.


i have 1 pair Mahachaiensis, 1 pair smaragdina 1extra male, 2 pair imbellis and 1 extra male, 1 pair guitar smaragdina and 1 extra male, 1 pair of splenden but male died so all i have now is the female alone , 1 copper smaragdina but this guy is not a pure blood and i have new wild type pair(secret ^.^)


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Sounds like you have you hands full at the moment. Shame about losing your splendens male. 

Intrigued by the 'secret' pair. Are they an actual wild species or just wild type?


----------



## Setsuna

LittleBettaFish said:


> Sounds like you have you hands full at the moment. Shame about losing your splendens male.
> 
> Intrigued by the 'secret' pair. Are they an actual wild species or just wild type?


Yes, they belong to the splenden complex group


----------



## babystarz

Beautiful! Love the color of their gills when they flare


----------

